# Any other "kid friendly" restaurants in NYC for us to try?



## senorak (Jan 14, 2006)

We are heading to NYC next month for a long weekend (DH, myself and 2 kids ages 9 and 10).  We've been to NYC several times...and have tried a lot of the family friendly restaurants.  While there are a few we'd happily return to.....we would like to try a new one or two.  Here's our list of "been there/done that" restaurants:

Mars 2112, Europa Cafe, La Bonne Soupe, Planet Hollywood, Hard Rock, Ellen's Stardust, Bubba Gumps, Virgil's BBQ, Alice's Tea Room.

WE are staying at the Manhattan Club....and also heading to the Bronx one day for the tour of Yankee Stadium.  Any suggestions?

Thanks.  DEB


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jan 14, 2006)

Serendipity   http://www.serendipity3.com/


----------



## hudson1126 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ditto for Serendipity*

Ditto for Serendipity but only for their frozen hot chocolates. Stopped in this week and found it a bit worn, dreary, food very overpriced than in years past.  

And brown bag ( but not from Serendipity) it for a round trip ( fare is free ) on the Staten Island Ferry.

The food court level in Grand Central Station  is casual, noisy, and visually stimulating with countless excellent cuisines to choose from. If you are near Times Square, take  the "S" shuttle non-stop from Times Square to Grand Central. Easy as can be. Better yet, walk across town or ride one of the cross town buses to see the sights from a different angle. 

Someone please explain to me what the magnet is for visitors to patronize over- priced tourist traps.


----------



## senorak (Jan 14, 2006)

I always thought "Serendipity" was just for desserts/ice cream....shows how much (or little) I know!  We walked by the place last year (during President's weekend/the "Gates" exhibit in Central Park)...and the line was down the block to get into it.  Perhaps we'll have better luck this year, (not traveling on a holiday weekend...tho it will be superbowl weekend).

DEB


----------



## Avery (Jan 16, 2006)

I took my kids to Rue 57 a couple of weeks ago. It's around the corner from MC at 57th and 6th. I got to eat tuna tartar and enjoy a nice glass of wine, while the kids had banana pancakes and pasta w/sauce on the side....


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 16, 2006)

We have a Mars 2112 restaurant.com certificate. How was it?


----------



## Mischelle (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been there a few times for Bday dinners.The kids would enjoy the atmosphere. Aliens that come  up to you and play around , a space ship ride before entering main restaraunt, etc. I've never enjoyed the food because it always seemed portioned small and overpriced. That was at least three years ago. 



Chelle


----------



## senorak (Jan 20, 2006)

WE went there last year...and my kids (14, 9 and 8 at the time) didn't like it.  Granted, my kids don't like "costumed characters" to begin with....but thought the characters at Mars 2112 were "cheesy".  Even the younger ones thought it was more for "little kids" and "beneath them".  LOL  I agree that the food is way overpriced....more like TGIFridays menu at twice the price.  I was really disappointed, after hearing the restaurant mentioned so often as a " must do".  

DEB


----------



## ripleysmom (Jan 20, 2006)

Mars 2112 was great when it opened but has gone drastically downhill.  You might want to consider Jekyll and Hyde.  It's pricey but different.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 20, 2006)

We have a $25 certificate which I got with a credit certificate so we'll be going to Mars 2112 for sure. So if its chessy that's OK. I'll check out the Jeckle and Hyde restaurant too. Thanks.


----------



## Avery (Jan 20, 2006)

Candace,

Your $25 certificate won't go very far at Mars 2112.  At least go for lunch and not dinner. Awful food. Jekyll and Hyde's is awful too, imho, but the kids will at least enjoy the "ambience" and a walk around the place.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Deb, If your kids like base ball take them to Mickey Mantels. I think there might be a GC on Restaurant.com


----------



## senorak (Jan 21, 2006)

Great idea, Frank, re:  Mickey Mantle's....I had forgotten all about that restaurant.  And yes, my kids, especially my son, are huge Yankees fans!  He will love it!!!!  
I did check "restaurant.com"; but no GC showed up.  Oh well....we will still make Mickey Mantle's a stop during our long weekend in NYC.

DEB


----------



## ctreelmom (Jan 22, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> We have a Mars 2112 restaurant.com certificate. How was it?



Last year it was dirty, the aliens' costumes looked like they were WAY overdue for a trip to the drycleaners, the place smelled weird and the food was expensive and God-awful.  This was after waiting in line for an hour to get in at 4:00 PM.  If you want a theme-y type place I would recommend the Hard Rock or Planet Hollywood instead.  Is the All-Star Cafe, where you sit in giant baseball gloves still around?


----------



## shoney (Jan 22, 2006)

My parents just took my 6 year old son there last week.  It is now his favorite restaurant.  My mother works in the food industry, dines in the finest restaurants and she was pleasantly suprised at the food quality.  Most theme restaurants are not known for there food. I know she had some type of wrap sandwich....probably great for lunch.  I don't think I would go for dinner expecting a gourmet meal.


----------



## ctreelmom (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, it has been a year since I've been there, so maybe they've made some improvements.


----------

